# Russian Ammo Ban



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Starting September 7 all Russian ammo will be banned from import under new State Department Sanctions.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up! Just looked into it and seems legit. Selling out fast it appears online. I use alot of 54r so just placed an order. How'd they sneak that past us?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Don't forget all Russian firearms as well....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

But yet we just gave away massive amounts of arms and ammunition to a terrorist group.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea more increases in ammo prices I’m sure.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

They know they can never take away our guns so they're just going to Take away our bullets.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Funny I don't see ammo anywhere? Seems like they might not be the ones being punished.


----------

